# ATM withdrawal fees



## Marc Delgado

Dear all,

Plan to use an international Visa debit card (from Thailand) to withdraw Yen during my forthcoming trip to Japan. Seems that either post office or 7-11 are the places to go.

Does anybody knows how much are these places charging per withdrawal?

Anybody some experience with Visa debit cards and could tell me if Visa does add 2.5% fee (they call that exchange risk..) on the normal exchange rate as they would do when using a credit card?

Thanks so much

First time to Japan for me...

Cheers

Marc


----------



## matty2703

Hi Marc, welcome to Japan. Definitely, you are going to get charged a fee by your local bank for international withdrawals, it always happened to me for my AUS atm visa debit withdrawals. Typically, they were charging me 5AUD per transaction for either 7/11 or JPPost. You can also use AEON and E-Net atms for whithdrawals here too, but I am sure they will charge you too. Best to check on their respective websites for info - they have a lot in English nowadays.


----------



## Hyuga Risingsun

*Just as the other responder added...*



Marc Delgado said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Plan to use an international Visa debit card (from Thailand) to withdraw Yen during my forthcoming trip to Japan. Seems that either post office or 7-11 are the places to go.
> 
> Does anybody knows how much are these places charging per withdrawal?
> 
> Anybody some experience with Visa debit cards and could tell me if Visa does add 2.5% fee (they call that exchange risk..) on the normal exchange rate as they would do when using a credit card?
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> First time to Japan for me...
> 
> Cheers
> Marc


Hello Marc and welcome to Japan.

Just as your other respondent added, you can check the information for ATM fees at the 7 Elevel bank page searching sevenbank Japan on Google.
There they offer comprehensive information, even in the Thai language.

Please let me know if you also want advice on where to go on the first trip here in Japan. You can find some helpful info at my blog hyugasuccessinjp. It's a wordpress page so just add the word press part to it.

Enjoy Japan!,

____________________________________________________________________
Language is the key into someone's world-as well as the key to open your own

Hyuga Risingsun
Philosopher Interpreter, translator, entrepreneur, philanthropist


----------

